# Expat Using Family Address (Domicile) for U.S. based Investments



## PaulMG (2 mo ago)

Hello, Expat Forum.
I’ve been living and working abroad for over ten years, but I still hold a U.S. bank account, driver’s license, teaching credential, and voting registration all tied to my family address in Texas.
I’d like to invest in U.S. based cattle lots, stocks, etc, and use my US bank account and U.S. family address even though I do not currently live there, but it serves as my domicile. I would declare all profits on my US Taxes, and pay any capital gains taxes without a hitch, but would this cause trouble for me with the IRS, such as a fine or something, as I live and work abroad? Or would it simply be an issue with the country I’m currently living in?

I look forward to read what you all think about this.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

I believe what you are planning to do is OK as fas as the USG is concerned. I also maintain financial accounts in the US using an address at a Private Mail Box (PMB) service in a US State with no state income tax. You are using family rather than a paid mail service, but it is similar and Texas has no State Income Tax as far as I know. As long as you declare the profits you make the IRS should have no objection. Some US Banks object to having a customer located abroad, but since you have been able to keep your bank account you should be OK on that count also.


----------



## elephantine33island (2 mo ago)

PaulMG said:


> Hello, Expat Forum. I’ve been living and working abroad for over ten years, but I still hold a U.S. bank account, driver’s license, teaching credential, and voting registration all tied to my family address in Texas. I’d like to invest in U.S. based cattle lots, stocks, etc, and use my US bank account and U.S. family address even though I do not currently live there, but it serves as my domicile. I would declare all profits on my US Taxes, and pay any capital gains taxes without a hitch, but would this cause trouble for me with the IRS, such as a fine or something, as I live and work abroad? Or would it simply be an issue with the country I’m currently living in? I look forward to read what you all think about this.


 You’re plan is possible but it all depends on how you create your entities, when holding cattle, financial instruments etc. After covid the tax forms ability to limit your tax on profits to 10-20% has become more complex, but if you’re just planning on capital gains under your American social then you’re looking at almost a 50% tax. Far as running into any problems, well paying anyone 50% of earnings will alleviate all questions.


----------

